

The [Security] Dangers of Friending Strangers: the Robin Sage Experiment - petercooper
http://science.dodlive.mil/2010/07/21/the-dangers-of-friending-strangers-the-robin-sage-experiment/

======
tptacek
Long story short: make a Facebook profile for a fake young female security
expert (photo: <http://j.mp/as3O85>), send incessant friend requests, and ---
shockingly enough --- many people will accept those requests. Fame follows.

